# *SQ Car Audio Meet (Forest Park, Queens NY) June*



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I am trying to organize a small meeting around mid/late June in Woodhaven, Queens 11421 (Woodhaven Blvd to Forest Park Dr.)

I have been speaking to a few people from various forums


It is going to be a sound quality car audio/Honda meeting



Who would be interested in attending?


So far 7 cars are coming.....we are expecting a 14-15 car turnout (nothing big)


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

The meeting will be on Sunday, July 3rd at 1pm


----------

